# Dallas/Fort Worth Area?



## ColenJacksdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Does anyone know of any make and takes in the Dallas/Fort Worth area?


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Colenjacksdad,

Greetings & welcome to the Forum! Your post looking for a group needs to be posted in "Gatherings, Haunts & Conventions". That is where you also need to look to see if there is a group in your area. This section here is for the ONLINE building group. We do a few props a year in a class format with an instructor. We start up again after the 1st of the year around Feb.


----------



## Evilkeiferr (Nov 29, 2011)

mabe we need to organize a grp for the DFW?


----------



## ColenJacksdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Evilkeiferr said:


> mabe we need to organize a grp for the DFW?


There is a group. Go to Hauntforum.com then go to the make and take forum.


----------

